# Pompano?



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Noticed a lot of pompano being caught by gear guys. Anyone getting any on flies?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been on a ladder a few times here including today. I have not seen any or caught any blind casting. Tell you how bad it's been for me I was glad to catch a few good size ladies today. 
Had a shot at a group of 3 Jacks that came in. Lead them with a cast then stripped when they came close and the damn flash of the Dupree Spoon spooked them . A big jack is really what I'm hoping to get this season on the fly but I'll take a Pomp any day.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

now is a good time with the north wind but good luck with the fly dont know of many caught that way look for some fish in shallow water so that a fly can get down where they can see it as far as jacks they are like sharks when u dont want them they bite everything if u do they swim on


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I took my youngin out on the paddleboard for about 20 minutes. I couldn't bring the fly rod but seen about a half dozen pompano and a couple of bull reds. I'm considering skipping the snapper opener and chasing some pomps.....not sure yet.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Set the ladder again Saturday and I did see a few even had my fly chased but no hookups thank you very much. Lots of Ladies and clouds of Blue Runners at least kept the rod bent. Beautiful day for sure :yes:.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

WTB is that a porpoise. Fin looks like it.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

daniel9829 said:


> WTB is that a porpoise. Fin looks like it.


 I think it's a Dolphin, a very large on. Seem to be curious about me. I could see it look at me as it passed. He came pretty close.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

*Pompano success on fly*

Our Eastern Shore Fly Fishers group had a very successful spring beach trip this past weekend.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice catch SH!! Looks like you had the Lion's share out of the group :thumbsup:


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Not that day! SurpremeHair usually does, but I got hot early - so he hauled the fish!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

SupremeHair said:


> Our Eastern Shore Fly Fishers group had a very successful spring beach trip this past weekend.


This is the most impressive thing I have seen on here in a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

tat said:


> Not that day! SurpremeHair usually does, but I got hot early - so he hauled the fish!


That's right TAT put 9 on the board... 8 before lunch


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

That is quite a day!!!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Walked the beach this morning and while it could no way be consider a Supreme Hair day Lol. I did get the beach pomp skunk off :yes:.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> Walked the beach this morning and while it could no way be consider a Supreme Hair day Lol. I did get the beach pomp skunk off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo!! That's what I'm talking about!

I drove by and looked at it this morning and dang is it a pretty day. Glad you nailed one.

Can I borrow your horseshoe? You don't need it with skill like that.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Woohoo!! You don't need it with skill like that.


It's the old blind hog deal :shifty:. Cool part was I sighted it instead of a blind catch :yes:. Only Pomps I saw but I was out by 10. Tide and surf made it a little tuff to cast out in the water. There were huge schools of either Blues or big ladies just out of reach. I think tomorrow could be a SH day :yes:.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> Walked the beach this morning and while it could no way be consider a Supreme Hair day Lol. I did get the beach pomp skunk off :yes:.


SWEET!! The first one of the year is always memorable... here's to many more:thumbup:


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Fantastic report! Is that a clouser pattern you are using?


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

barefootin said:


> Fantastic report! Is that a clouser pattern you are using?


Mostly yes. TAT tied up a new shrimp pattern that really got their attention and I've been known to throw a supreme hair shrimp with success when the tide is moving good.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice. Would love to see a picture of the shrimp. I have been experimenting with an estaz shrimp.


----------

